# Xikar Cutter - Is this normal?



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

Hey guys,

I hope I made this thread in the correct section, if not can the mods please move this thread to the right sub-forum?

I'm fairly new to cigar smoking and have been addicted since I've had my first cigar. I bought a bunch of stuff to stock up my humidor and it's only right to get a nice cutter to compliment the cigars.

Recently, I purchased a Xikar Xi2 cutter from CigarBid and returned it because one side was smooth as butter, however the other side was slightly sticky. CigarBid's customer service was very helpful and sent out a new one really quick, but shipping took a week.

I just received my replacement cutter and am having the same issue. One side is smooth as silk, but the other side is fairly sticky. Is this normal?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

If its new it might stick a little. Xikar is a solid brand. If you still have problems take it to any Xikar retailer and they should replace it. They have a no questions asked policy.


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

I would suggest that it simply needs a little "breaking in period" (yea, I know. . . such really shouldn't be the case with such a quality product, but. . .). Keep in mind also that essentially you've got metal friction going on there so. . . perhaps some very light oil (such as Remington gun oil) might do the trick.

With my Xikar cutter the bottom (only) screw worked itself loose in a matter of a few uses, and fell out. Fortunately it happened as I was using it so I didn't accidentally lose it in my pocket travel, etc. Anway, what a pain that proved to be! The two cutting blades separated from the main housing, due to the leaf rod spring (kind of like a really big paper clip), and it was a major PITA for me to assemble it back together again. Took me five attempts and a lot of cussing. I completed the task by adding a tiny drop of blue loctite on the threads before screwing it back together. Haven't had any issues since; it works fantastically.

:smoke2:


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll try break it in and see what happens.


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Get a can of dry silicone spray and give it a few shots. Dry Silicone is great for stuff like that and leaves no residue. I always keep a can on hand for lubing things that I don't want damaged or oily.


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

MoreBeer said:


> Get a can of dry silicone spray and give it a few shots. Dry Silicone is great for stuff like that and leaves no residue. I always keep a can on hand for lubing things that I don't want damaged or oily.


*MoreBeer's* suggestion is terrific! I recommended a light gun oil simply because. . . that's what I have laying around my work bench. :wink:


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

When you close the Xikar both ends wont close to meet in the middle... one end will close first and they will eventually meet... is this what you are reffering too? it can actually appear that one sides not closing, but thats the mechanics of how it works.


----------



## Arrows (Jan 14, 2010)

It's not that. One side feels like it's getting stuck a little bit. It requires more pressure to get it moving, but once it's past that sticky area, it's smooth like the other side.


----------



## Hot Stuff x (Jan 2, 2009)

Mine was a bit stiff at first as well. Keep opening and closing it and it should loosen up.


----------



## Icebergster (Feb 7, 2010)

Had stiffness at first, but after a bit of use, its fine


----------



## Icebergster (Feb 7, 2010)

I forgot, you could get some graphite spray, they usually carry it at most auto stores


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Try and stay away from a chemical based oil if you can as after the cigar is cut it's something that your going to put in your mouth so use a vegetable oil as I am sure everyone has some lying around their kitchen :nono:


----------

